# Emails aus Outlook Express exportieren



## Moritz123 (21. August 2003)

Hallo!

ich möchte gerne Emails von Outlook Express exportieren, da ich meine Festplatte formatieren muß.
Ich möchte es gerne so einrichten, dass ich die exportierten Emails irgendwo ablege und sie nach dem Formatieren und Neueinrichten des Systems wieder ins OE importiere.
Da OE nur das Exportieren in eine "normale" Outlook *.pst-Datei unterstützt, lautet  meine Frage:
Wo legt OE die Emails ab?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mark (21. August 2003)

Hi!

Du kannst unter "Extras/Optionen/Wartung/Speicherordner" einstellen, wohin die Mails gesichert werden sollen...
Diesen Ordner "retten" und dann kannst Du diese *.dbx durch "Importieren/Nachrichten..." wieder herstellen...


----------



## Moritz123 (21. August 2003)

Super!
Vielen Dank für die flotte Antwort.


----------

